# What is this horse doing this for???



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Sorry, but I can't help but laugh at the utter silliness of this. But why is he doing it? Is it because he's nervous or bored?


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know why he is doing it but I have seen horses at work do it just because they are really bored.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Probably because he is bored. However, it looks like he is biting his tongue pretty hard. If so, he may be forcing an endorphin release....kinda getting a high from it. The same result horses get from cribbing.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Probably because he's bored, or like Allison mentioned he may be getting an endorphin release from it. 

I find it rather amusing, but if it became an issue where the horse was putting its health at risk I'd probably try to find a way to keep the horse amused. Plenty of hay, toys in the stall or in the paddock, a pet goat...


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Well it looks like it has a next door neighbor @ 16 sec on the clip.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Kind of looks like he has dewormer on his lips. Wonder if he is just annoyed by the "icky" taste?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I think your right Sahara...it looks like dewormer or something.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Could be a stress reliever from living in a stall (cage).


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Sometimes my tongue gets itchy and I drag it along my teeth to scratch it. Could this horse be "scratchy" and itchy tongue?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My best friends mom used to have a barrel horse that would stick his tongue out the side of his mouth the entire run
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the foam is from the saliva being blown up with air by the tongue chewing/sucking. I have seen similar behaviors and they are helped by turnout or some sort of diversion. Hay in a small hole net might help keep him diverted.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

All of the responses above are really good, but I had a thought.. what if he had food gunked up behind his tongue? He looks to reaaally be trying to stick his tongue out.. maybe he is just trying to dislodge stuck food?


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

One of the horses at the school I went to used to do this when he felt nervousnor insecure about something. He was so easy to work with that way because he was so obvious in when he was just starting to lose confidence in himself and you could work through it before either horse or rider got frustrated.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i have one horse that plays with his tongue , when he is bored flops it out the side and wags it around. another that sticks his toungue out the side and laps the water with it. A couple do that after deworming trying to get the paste off , and they go try to like the pipe fence .. so I have to watch them.


----------

